# Dazed Pigeon with drooping head



## Jules (Nov 28, 2003)

have found a young feral pigeon last evening that is in distress. His head droops considerably and although he attempted to fly, he spiraled up then down. At first glance I thought he hit a window and broke his neck, but that is not the case (neck broken) as he is able to lift his neck/head. He is quite dazed. I've put him in a small cage, gave him grains & water and waited to see how he'd fair in the morning. He's the same. I've hand fed him and although he "sees" (his eyes look a little disoriented) the seed and makes an attempt for it, it doesn't happen.
It could be that he has hit a window and suffered a head injury but I'm not sure how to proceed. His droppings are fairly normal. He's extremely thin, has a pronounced breast plate doesn't show any outwardly signs of injury or attack . He is very reluctantant to take water but this could be due to the fact of his drooping head and is overly cautious.
Suggestions on how to proceed at this point would be appreciated.
Thank you as always,

Julianne


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello and thanks for helping the poor pij out.. Sounds like he has either PMV (Paramyxovirus) or has injured himself (could be a spinal injury that caused some neurological damage)

Try to give him a deep dish of seed and that might help with him eating.. Also if this is PMV then usually the bird can get better.

Cynthia should be along shortly to offer some advice as she is an expert at helping PMV birds!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

HI Jules,

Try a dose of calcium . My latest PMV patient was in very much the same condition when I found her, her flight was erratic and although her head didn't droop her neck was so wobbly she couldn't manouver her head over the dish of seed to eat. I gave her calcium and left her in a cage with the deep dish of seed and the water. She made a really quick improvement and is eating and flying failry well now, although her droppings are still of the "worm in puddle " variety.

Cynthia


----------



## Jules (Nov 28, 2003)

Calcium...?? in the form of grit? I have oyster shell calcium grit but I know I'd have to hand feed it to him and I've never hand fed grit so unsure of "how much/how often". If you mean in another form, could you let me know.
I do have the seed/grain in a deep dish and he actually spends his time with his head drooping right over it. I do know though that he shouldn't be hungry as I've been hand feeding him. 

As always,Thank you,

Julianne


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

No, I use liquid calcium available from pet stores. But I have heard that Tums have the same effect.
It is a very good thing to have on hand, used also for egg bound pigeons and for post egg-laying paralysis.

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Julianne,
I recently acquired a pigeon that produced the same symptoms as your little patient. At first glance, I didn't think his eye looked right. After I got him settled in, I went to place some seed & water in his cage & noticed he didn't move. Upon further exam I discovered the little sweetie is blind, therefore was unable to fly or eat properly. 

It's a wonder he survived as long as he did. He was bone & feathers when brought to me. 
He is now doing quite well. He knows exactly where his seed, grit & water are & is becoming familiar with my voice when I enter the room. 

I just wanted to run this by you as a 'thought to ponder' in the event your little patient is not alert to you being nearby.

Please let us know how things are coming along.

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Cindy,

Was yours the one that would droop its head when held but held it up when he was on the ground? John and I were trying to remember who had that pigeon, but my memory is not what it was  

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Was yours the one that would droop its head when held but held it up when he was on the ground? John and I were trying to remember who had that pigeon, but my memory is not what it was. * 

Hi Cynthia,
Apparently mine isn't either "" because I can't remember if I had a pigeon like that. I'm going to take a wild guess & say "no" it wasn't me. 

("Yeah"!! I succeeded in posting Sweet Sadie as my avatar  ) 

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What a beautiful avatar that is!

Cynthia


----------



## Jules (Nov 28, 2003)

Three pet stores later... no calcium. Liquid or otherwise. *shrug*
One place suggested I get regular calcium from the drug store.
You mentioned Tums... could you supply more detail please as to dosage.
How much -how given -and how often?  
Thanks. 
He's being well fed and seems a tad better today. Not sure what else I can do.

Julianne


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Try getting some cuttle bone from a pet shop.. then take off the hard baking with a knife and grind up the white 'spongy' looking part until it's a fine powder.

Add the powder to the water and give it with a tube or crop needle.
Mary


----------



## Jules (Nov 28, 2003)

It's been a week of hand feeding and watering, treating with calcium and there is little improvement. His mouth and poop smells. Today after feeding he threw up a portion of the grain. He's done that before. His head was up for the first time, but he's so thin and he makes no effort to have food or water. I'm not over feeding him at all.

Could he have a canker? I have checked his mouth and it appears clear, but smells foul. Should I start him on Spartex? I keep him and three other feral rehab pigeons in my garage in separate cages, should I treat them as well? 
He's also covered in these very tiny (smaller than a pin head)dark bugs. I didn't even see them on him...but found them all over me after feeding him.

Suggestions?

Thanks

Julianne


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Jules,

Poor, thing, he sounds in a sorry state. Treat him for canker and parasites. I would also worm him with Panacur (gentle on the host).


Cynthia


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi, if you can't find or get the calcuim by the liquid I too have used the cuttle fish, I score it with a knife both ways to make squares in it then turn it upside down and they fall out, I find this easier than doing the powder as you can put a lump (pea size) into the pidge's mouth. When I had a Pidge that clapsed due to egg laying, she had about 5-15 of them a day.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear your little patient isn't recovering as hoped Jules.

*Could he have a canker*
Canker certainly is a possibility, even though you are unable to detect any. 
Another suggestion: Sour crop perhaps? 

Thinking 'Good Thoughts' that Cynthia's suggestion will aid in his recovery. 

Please keep us posted on your your little one is coming along.

Cindy


----------



## Jules (Nov 28, 2003)

I am going to pray that it's not a sour crop. I know that doing that procedure would scare the life out of me.
I do check his crop when feeding him and it "seems" to empty. Also, when I give him water, it is warm and I do sort of massage his crop. He is pooping and it's quite firm.
Some questions: 
should I give him the spartrix before feeding him?
how long do I wait till I feed him?
should be one pill a day for three days, correct?

the parasites, how do I treat for that?

thank you 

Oh.... doh... I should mention that he has been holding his head up for the last twenty four hours (Yeah!  )

On another note... I am going to try and order meds from Siegels to have available when I need. What's a good basic order to treat most ailments?

thanks again (trying so hard not to be a pest)

Julianne


----------

